# show me a wicked fat chance, please..?



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i like wickeds.. they are rare.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I thought they made 1500 per year? In any case, here is my '87


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

here is one of my 1988 Wickeds. it's currently in pulled apart getting a change over from black accesories to purple accesories.  it's already looking better.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

One more time please Sky.

Colker1: didn't mean my comment to sound snide. I'd be happy to know they are rarer.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> One more time please Sky.
> 
> Colker1: didn't mean my comment to sound snide. I'd be happy to know they are rarer.


i just don't see them around the itrnat as much as the yo eddy. i want a wicked.. more than i want a yo eddy.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I think the Wicked is very elegant. I am interested by the subtle refinements that constantly took place on the bikes. For example, mine is pre-heat tube gusset.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice cantis!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i would like to find me a mid 90s wicked lite. what fork fat chance specced on the wicked?


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Here's my '93 Wicked Lite in last year's clothing:



















It looks a bit different at the moment, wearing a lot more purple Ringle jewelry, Avid purple levers, Grip Shift 800 and dirt tires.

And in my opinion, is a nicer ride and more coveted by those "in the know" than the more famous big brother Yo Eddy.


----------



## yoeddy (Feb 20, 2006)

Here's a 19.5" 1988 Wicked frame that I'm starting to build up.
Hey bushpig, want to sell me your yellow Wicked fork?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

yoeddy said:


> Here's a 19.5" 1988 Wicked frame that I'm starting to build up.
> Hey bushpig, want to sell me your yellow Wicked fork?


Thats a real pretty one. When I think of a classic Fat Chance, thats it. Ive been looking for one of those with a box crown fork for a long time. I ended up finding a Team Comp with a box crown instead.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi,

The below Aquafade was already quite a long time for sale overhere in Holland when I decided to contact the shop to possibly arrange a deal. The shop told me trough the phone that the day before its original owner deiceded to get it back and would never ever consider selling it again.










I were pissed and I think it was about a week later I bought the Aquafade Yo, which of course I love too. MyYo in 1024x768, so you can set it as desktop 

I really appreciate the Wicked (Lite). Elegant looking bike offering slightly more comfort than the Yo. I do think the somewhat earlier era bikes are a better fit to my riding in general.

Cheers 
Melvin


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

IIRC the wicked was a slightly less aggressive geometry, longer in the stays shorter in the top tube, than the yo/monster/buck line. I think it also used less oversized tubing which would have made it a little more lively.

Everyone lusts after yos but in all honesty they are brutally stiff and rigid for anyone under 180lbs. To me the buck is the best of both worlds although I wish it had a lighter tubeset.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

apexspeed said:


> Here's my '93 Wicked Lite in last year's clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is so right.. such a right bike. just to add my 0.02: i would drop the purple parts and have everything in black, other than the silver headset. those control techs w/ quills are beautifull.


----------



## yoeddy (Feb 20, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Thats a real pretty one. When I think of a classic Fat Chance, thats it. Ive been looking for one of those with a box crown fork for a long time. I ended up finding a Team Comp with a box crown instead.


Thanks, I like it. It looks better in the picture than in real life, though. Has some fairly bad chain suck damage and rust in the BB. But no major dents  I'm looking forward to building it up.

Did the Wickeds ever come with the box crown fork? I thought only the unicrown was offered.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Box crown was an option. See the '87 catalogue on the archive catalogue site for example.


----------



## joeddy (Apr 3, 2005)

*Wicked*

This is my '91 baby!!!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Looks nice. Got a bigger picture?


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

yoeddy said:


> Thanks, I like it. It looks better in the picture than in real life, though. Has some fairly bad chain suck damage and rust in the BB. But no major dents  I'm looking forward to building it up.
> 
> Did the Wickeds ever come with the box crown fork? I thought only the unicrown was offered.


yoeddy,

The Box Crown Fork was an option for the Wicked for the entire time that they made them in Somerville, Mass. I imagine that they stopped making the Box Crown Fork after the Wicked, the "Fat Chance" and Team Comp were no longer made, or when they moved to NY.

I've had quite a few Wickeds with Box Crown Forks, here are some examples of some past bikes that I no longer own:

1987 Red Wicked (no "Wicked" Logo)









1990 Blue/White Wicked 









I still have one left that is currently being painted white and will make it's debut later this Summer!

Michael-NYC


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

joeddy said:


> This is my '91 baby!!!


what size is it? hot bike!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

FatMike - your bikes are always a delight to see!


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

bushpig said:


> FatMike - your bikes are always a delight to see!


Thanks man! Too bad I don't still have all of them :madman: 
I know that there are some really cool looking Wickeds out there...Let's see some more photos!:thumbsup:

Michael-NYC


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> yoeddy,
> 
> The Box Crown Fork was an option for the Wicked for the entire time that they made them in Somerville, Mass. I imagine that they stopped making the Box Crown Fork after the Wicked, the "Fat Chance" and Team Comp were no longer made, or when they moved to NY.
> 
> ...


I like those. Does that red one have the little triangular shaped gussets on the inside of the fork blade? I figured those only came on later box crowns, but apparently not. Neat bikes. Do you still have the light blue one?


----------



## joeddy (Apr 3, 2005)

*Wicked*

It's a 19,5" !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I like those. Does that red one have the little triangular shaped gussets on the inside of the fork blade? I figured those only came on later box crowns, but apparently not. Neat bikes. Do you still have the light blue one?


Hi Filet-Brazed,

The red Wicked is a 1987 that was originally coated in stock black Epoxy with NO gussets. In like 1990 or so while dealing with Fat City on some other issue, they told me to just start sending back my frames and box crown forks that did NOT have any gussets (They knew that I had a few) because apparently they had just begun using the gussets on all frames/Box Crown Forks because maybe someone's frame or fork must've failed and they were worried about liability so they offered to strip off the epoxy free of charge, which had it's own issues (cracks in an epoxy coat apparently let moisture in and some frames rotted under the coating maybe? Not sure if that's really true) ANYWAY Long story short the Red Wicked didn't have the gussets to begin with but had them retro-fitted to the frame and the fork by Reggie Jackson, who also proceeded to have Fat City repaint the bike in any stock color, which is how the bike wound up being "Arrest Me Red".

I don't have the Blue/White Wicked any longer, it now belongs to my bud Dan B. in Mass where he is rebuilding it rather nicely...FYI The red bike has a Reynold 531 Box Crown Fork and lives in Germany and the Blue/White Wicked has a Prestige Box Crown Fork!

My other Wicked which is being repainted all White by Vicious Cycles has a Reynold 531Box Crown Fork, which I think is one of the smoothest riding forks! A Wicked with a Box Crown fork is almost an all purpose bike that can be used off road with knobbies to race on or on road with slicks to train on! :thumbsup:

Michael-NYC


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

*1990 Wicked 18"*

Here's my offering. Not a great pic, but I can't take any more. 
1990 Wicked with a Bontrager Comp fork, bullseye cranks, and a few other goodies.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

stroll down memory lane bump, back to a friendlier time here in the VRC.
plus, would not mind seeing any new old Wickeds that have yet to be posted.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

shiiiit, we friendly.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Never was too much of a fat chance fan till I saw Mikey's bikes. 

Though I have a west coast bias, those make me think that maybe, just maybe, I could make an exception


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> shiiiit, we friendly.


heeeelllll, I know. 
thus the ier at the end of my friendl

Yes, Michael's Fats could convert any west coast guy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> shiiiit, we friendly.


Haha! We mostly are. 

I had a Wicked for a while. Sorry about the awful pic.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I like mine just fine, and knowing it was a train wreck when I got it makes 
it all the more special when I'm plunking along in the eastern woods 



















Steve


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Ignore the Wicked Lite stickers, it's a 1990 Wicked.

After I had a new fork made for it:


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

Still my favourite Fat after all these years.

This one came from its original Santa Barbara owner who ordered the bike in all black with no decals back in 1987. The bike was only used for one week a year when he would take it to the Burning Man. The reason for the stealth look was that he didn't believe in locking up a bike and he hoped no one would take a fancy to it. Once he got it home it would go into the garage for a year, only to be serviced the week before the following festival.

Totally stock and even wearing its original cables. Saddle and tyres have been changed as they were shot. I just gave it a good clean up and had some satin black Fat decals made. Still looking for a perfect Fat City saddle for it. Its now in regular use in all seasons. It gets a full stripdown, polish and service after every ride as this is a bike i intend to keep for a long time.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

'91 no longer in the fleet


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's two more of my Wickeds.


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

Joe Steel said:


> '91 no longer in the fleet


Love the brown paint, or is it powdercoat? I should take some new photos of my FC's but I would rather spend my time riding these days.:thumbsup:


----------



## goyo70 (Aug 20, 2010)

*What's the stem bar combo on the blue bike?*



Fatmikeynyc said:


> yoeddy,
> 
> The Box Crown Fork was an option for the Wicked for the entire time that they made them in Somerville, Mass. I imagine that they stopped making the Box Crown Fork after the Wicked, the "Fat Chance" and Team Comp were no longer made, or when they moved to NY.
> 
> ...


I've been looking for a posture solution on my own Fat and am a little tired of the aggressive stance.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

goyo70 said:


> I've been looking for a posture solution on my own Fat and am a little tired of the aggressive stance.


Most likely a Cook Bros dog bone stem and Specialized X-1 (or X-1+2) riser bars.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the 6 year old thread bump...was cool to see my Wicked built up.

Think the frameset might be headed to Matt B. soon.



Steve


----------

